# Hinze monday morning 26/03



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Planning on trying for some surface action early on and then trolling around for a bit.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne, I'm debating a Monday return visit and launch from the eastern wall ramp [#2 on map] between 6-7am and will keep an eye peeled for you if you are at that end of the dam. Thats not a 100% commitment though


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That's where I was going to launch too Dodge. When I get off the water I am finally going to buy myself a year long permit sick of getting these one week jobbies all the time. They are about $40 aren't they.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> They are about $40 aren't they.


Yes....... hope to catch up with you then


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne unlikely I will go now as southerley is blowing solid at present, might be worthwhile you having a rethink as well and save a wasted drive down to the GC unless it drops through the night


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I will take your advice Dodge if it means I won't get any fish but where will I go now?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Still going to go Richo as the tides are no good for all my favourite salty spots, plus they are all down the coast anyway where the wind will be blowing.


----------

